# A few Otto/Shrimp Questions.



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

No
No
No
Yes and they do very well with shrimp I've never had an issue with them at all.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Oto's are very shrimp safe. Probably the safest.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought I recently saw a post on here where the author claims he/she saw an oto eat baby shrimp.

In terms of crs, IMO they're not compatible since otos prefer much warmer temperatures than crs.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I keep otos with CRS, and also with red cherries. 75 degrees fahrenheit is fine for both otos and CRS.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

I think if an oto was eating a baby shrimp it was already dead. Even then I don't know, my otos don't ever land on anything other than veggies. They don't really have the mouth structure to efficiently attack and eat a baby shrimp, at the most they might crush one on accident, but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

snausage said:


> In terms of crs, IMO they're not compatible since otos prefer much warmer temperatures than crs.


What about the people (like mordalphus) that keep RCS with CRS, Im guessing CRS are adaptable to different temperatures?



snausage said:


> I thought I recently saw a post on here where the author claims he/she saw an oto eat baby shrimp.


link to that post please if you can remember please snausage


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

DANIELSON said:


> No
> No
> No
> Yes and they do very well with shrimp I've never had an issue with them at all.





mordalphus said:


> I keep otos with CRS, and also with red cherries. 75 degrees fahrenheit is fine for both otos and CRS.


+1 to both of the above.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Oto's prefer temps 74-78, CRS prefer 72-75, it's not bad, oto's don't care too much when the temp drops down to 72-73, at least they've never complained to me. And as far as them eating shrimp, it's not something I've ever heard of. Mine wont even eat fish food that has fish meal in it, they will only eat my algae based foods or veggies.


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

A couple of my ottos love to eat shrimp food - any kind it seems, but they never hurt any shrimp.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I have seen my Oto's push the shrimps out of the way to get to the shrimp food. I think that is the only danger that you will get from them to a shrimp.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> I keep otos with CRS, and also with red cherries. 75 degrees fahrenheit is fine for both otos and CRS.


+1. I do the same, and in fact, my otos breed in this tank along side the shrimp.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

mayanjungledog said:


> +1. I do the same, and in fact, my otos breed in this tank along side the shrimp.


Huh???? I thought otos were basically impossible to breed in the home aquarium. 

Ime, otos die off over the course of a few months in water that's 75 and cooler. I've had three in my discus tank for about 9-10 months. Certainly doesn't prove anything, but I'm almost positive they prefer warm water.

I don't remember the original post where someone stated they saw an oto eating baby shrimp. If it was true, I'm sure it isn't a routine occurrence.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Otto72 said:


> What about the people (like mordalphus) that keep RCS with CRS, Im guessing CRS are adaptable to different temperatures?


They're adaptable, but I wouldn't feel safe sustaining them in temperatures above 75. 

This german guy who's a moderator on the shrimpnow forum claims that some german hobbyists keep their crs tanks outside during the winter. Supposedly this triggers massive breeding in the spring, but it seems rather impossible that they'd last through the winter.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

crs really can tolerate incredibly low temps. Not quite freezing, but definitely sustained temps in the 50's. I don't keep them that low, they won't breed at all, and will barely eat in low temps, so for my setup it wouldn't make sense.

but I know that some germans do simulated seasons by adjusting water temp and lighting schedule.

but regardless, otos won't survive in low temps, so keep them in the mid 70's so everyone is happy.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

Is this the post snausage?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/117916-otocinclus-diet.html


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I keep shrimp in all my Oto tanks. They are perfectly fine with each other. They don't bother any of the Oto eggs either. They will take care of the non viable eggs and help keep things nice and clean.

As for Oto's eating anything other than plant matter....I've never witnessed it. They are true vegetarians.


----------

